# Dell inspiron 700m drivers?



## KerriAnn (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi. I need some help finding a wifi driver for a laptop im trying to repair. it's not my laptop, so im not too familiar with it. 
i reinstalled a fresh copy of win xp pro only to find out my friend has lost her dell startup cd that has all the drivers for it. i went to dell's site and put in the service tag and the model, and it gave me 14 different networking drivers to choose from! i tried downloading and installing the ones that were for the US (many said Japan), but none have worked.
how can i tell the model of the wireless card? its internal, and i don't want to void any warranties it might have. 

when im looking at the device manager, it gives me a long list of devices without drivers. the three i think i should be concerned about are ethernet controller, network controller, and pci modem. i know one of those is the wireless card, right?

any help would be much appreciated.

win xp pro service pack 1
dell inspiron 700m


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The 1st drivers you will want to load are the chipset (motherboard) drivers. Often times it will include drivers for built in devices.


----------



## KerriAnn (Jun 27, 2008)

good point. ok, that has been done. but still no wifi. when i installed the chipset drivers, windows did tell me that a new network device had been found (the little popup at the bottom right like when you install new hardware), but the device manager still lists ethernet controller, network controller, and pci modem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What hardware did windows say it found?
Make sure the wireless card is turned on when you boot.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

all you have to do is loosen 2 screws and lift a cover. The wireless card is right there and then you can download the drivers for that card from wherever you got the other ones. That's not going to void any warranty.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins700m/en/sm/upgrades.htm#wp1113752


----------

